# Noob looking for info



## m_fumich (Apr 22, 2012)

I'd like to build a scale F-4U cockpit for a home flight sim. I'm more concerned with the shape and external cosmetics than the internal layout since it will have PC controls. Where can I find plans that would help me build what I want?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## evangilder (Apr 22, 2012)

There are a couple of guys here building full scale cockpits. They'll probably come around and see this.


----------

